# Rootserver mit Gentoo Problem

## Randar

Hi

Ich habe einen Strato Rootserver und möchte auf diesem Gentoo instalieren.

So hab mittels rescuemode stage3 entpackt und alles konfiguriert, lief auch alles soweit ganz gut.

Doch wo ich nun den reboot mache startet der server einfach net.

Ich kann nicht per ssh auf den server.

sshd ist instaliert. Dann wollte ich mal in /var/log gucken, aber da waren auch keine Logs in den etwas stenkönnte.

Es gab nur eine genkernel.log.

Ich verwende den 2.4.20-gentoo-r9 kernel

Woran kann den sowas liegen? Müsste er nicht normalerweise gleich anfangen zu loggen wenn er rebootet?

In Grub hab ich auch keinen fehler entdeckt.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand tipps geben.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand tipps geben.

 

Da wir nicht raten können vermutlich eher nicht. Von GRUB, über den Kernel bis hin zum vergessenen sshd kann das so ziemlich alles sein.

----------

## Randar

Jo, es gibt keine logs deswegen tappe ich auch im dunkeln.

Wo könnte ich den mal nachgucken ob alles stimmt?

Wenn es hilft poste ich auch nen paar configs die ihr auch mal überfliegen könnt, vll habe ich in denen was übersehn oda so

----------

## moe

Mein Standardfehler ist die Datei /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample anzupassen und beim Speichern das .sample nicht zu entfernen. Aber ansonsten gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, genausogut kanns ein Fehler in der Grub-Config sein, oder im Kernel ist irgendwas so falsch, dass er gar nicht erst bootet..

Kannst ja für den Anfang mal deine grub.conf posten, und sagen mit welchen Befehlen du grub auf den mbr geschrieben hast.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Randar

Das ist meine Grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 5
> ...

 

Grub hab ich so in den mbr geschrieben:

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

die log von genkernel sieht so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Creating initrd...
> 
> Warning: sd_mod.o not found; skipping...
> ...

 

(Das sieht mir nicht so gut aus)

Und beim Entpacken bekomm ich auch immer nen Fehler ganz zum schluss wenn er das root verzeichniuss entpackt. Aber es scheint alles da zu sein an ordnern. Und in root ist ja eh net soviel drin.

----------

## smog_at

Hey, hast Du auch

```
rc add sshd default
```

 gemacht, das hatte ich immer vergessen, hatte immer nur emerge ssh getan. Das würde erklären, warum Du nicht per SSH auf Deinen Server kommst

MfG smog_at

----------

## Randar

Ja das hab ich gemacht.

Ich bin echt vollkommen am verzweifeln.

Deshalb mal ne Frage, kann mir jemand gentoo auf dem Server einrichten? Muss nicht viel sein einfach nur das bei nem reboot gentoo kommt.

Den rets mach ich natürlich alleine. Aber ich sitze jetzt schon 4 tage an diesem scheiss problem und dreh mich nru im Kreis. Wäre echt super nett wenn mir da wer helfen könnte.

----------

## moe

Warum arbeitest du mit nem Initrd? Wärs nicht einfacher die SCSI und IDE-Treiber fest in den Kernel zu kompilieren?

Oder macht das der genkernel, hab den noch nie ausprobiert..

Ich würd sowieso bei nem öffentlich erreichbaren Server soviel wie möglich selbst machen, also auch den Kernel selber backen und alles sinnlose weglassen => mehr Sicherheit..

----------

## Randar

Das aller schlimmste an dem ganzen ist der Strato Recue mode.

Ich kann dort nix machen. kein .tar.bz2 entpacken, hab kein ftp kann kein .tar.gz entpacken.

Dann wenn ich mal nach ner stunde nen stage druff habe, dann fehlen datein, weil tar es nicht für nötig gehalten hat das .tar file richtig zu entpacken usw.

Das härteste ist ja das er keien datein entpackt die über 100 Zeichen haben.

Ich weiss echt nicht wie ich da weiterkommen soll. Aber ich will mir nicht wieder suse druff machen lassen

----------

## dertobi123

@Randar

Ich kann dir nur einen Tipp geben: Kündige den Root-Server so schnell wie möglich. Wenn du nichtmal ohne genkernel den Kernel bauen kannst und schon an der Installation scheiterst, dann glaube ich nicht, dass du einen Server vernünftig administieren kannst. Ein Root Server bringt eine Verantwortung mit sich und ich glaube nicht, dass du dieser gerecht werden kannst.

----------

## Randar

Darum geht es garnicht.

Es geht mir einfach darum, dass ich mit diesem rescuemod nicht ordentlich arbheiten kann.

Wenn ich wenigstens mal soweit wieder wäre das ich im chroot ordentlich arbeiten kann.

Ich bau den Kernel immer mit genkernel, weil ich es bequemer finde und bis jetzt lief das lokal auf meinem beiden server und auf dem arbeitsrechner recht gut.

Naja aber wie vorhin schon gesagt wie soll ich ordentlich was instalieren wenn beim entpacken immer fehlen entstehen oder ich garnet erst entpacken kann

----------

## dertobi123

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Darum geht es garnicht.
> 
> Es geht mir einfach darum, dass ich mit diesem rescuemod nicht ordentlich arbheiten kann.

 

Was hat das mit Gentoo zu tun? Ist ein Problem deines Anbieters.

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Wenn ich wenigstens mal soweit wieder wäre das ich im chroot ordentlich arbeiten kann.

 

Was hat das mit Gentoo zu tun? Ist ein Problem deines Anbieters.

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Ich bau den Kernel immer mit genkernel, weil ich es bequemer finde und bis jetzt lief das lokal auf meinem beiden server und auf dem arbeitsrechner recht gut.

 

Einen Rechner an einer bestenfalls DSL-Leitung kannst du mit einem Server der "fett" im Netz hängt nicht vergleichen. Hast du von den Hacks der letzten Wochen nichts mitbekommen?

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Naja aber wie vorhin schon gesagt wie soll ich ordentlich was instalieren wenn beim entpacken immer fehlen entstehen oder ich garnet erst entpacken kann

 

Was hat das mit Gentoo zu tun? Ist ein Problem deines Anbieters.

----------

## Randar

Ja das mein ich ja mit dem Anbieter. Deswegen tu ich mich da ja so schwer.

Naja egal für heute hab ich kein Bock mehr. Mal gucken was der morgige tag bringt.

Danke für eure hilfe

----------

## moe

@dertobi123 Ein Sprung ins kalte Wasser ist oft die Methode wo man am besten lernt.. Und wenn man nicht gleich kommerziell Dienste anbietet und den Server und seinen Traffic im Auge behält, kann man die Gefahren ja in Grenzen halten.. Ganz ausschliessen sicher nicht, aber das kann man wohl nie..

@randar

Hab gerade auf Strato was über die Remoteconsole gelesen, kommst du mit der rauf, und kannst evtl. Boot-Fehlermeldungen lesen?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## ian!

Ach jeee...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Beim lesen des Threads hat es mir wirklich erstmal die Sprache verschlagen. Das allerdings leider nicht aus positiven Gründen.

Ein kurzes Statement zum Thema "Server in Produktivumgebungen":

Ich finde es einen Wahnsinn, wie 'leichtsinnig' da an diese Sache herangegangen wird. Die Vorgehensweise sollte eigentlich die sein, dass man sich zunächst nahe 100% mit dem System vertraut macht. Das heisst nicht, dass man weiss, wie man einen Apache und eine mysql-Datenbank emerged und irgendwie zum laufen bringt. Wie steht es z.B. um die Systemsicherheit? (Firewalling, IDS, grsecurity, chroot'ete Dienste, etc.)

Mir kommt es eher so vor als ob all dies in keinster Weise überlegt wurde.

Sowas wird normalerweise vorher geplant. Dann wird ein Testsystem aufgesetzt. Die Installation wird protokolliert und dokumentiert. Somit weiss man, was man wie, wann und wo gemacht hat. - Auf dem Testsystem kann man auch updates vorher testen. Oder macht man sowas auf einem Produktivsystem... am 'offenen Herzen' sozusagen?

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Ich bau den Kernel immer mit genkernel, weil ich es bequemer finde und bis jetzt lief das lokal auf meinem beiden server und auf dem arbeitsrechner recht gut.

 

Wunderbar. Das Rootkit wird sich freuen, wenn es als nachladbares Modul in den Kernelspace geladen werden kann.  :Rolling Eyes:  Und auch sonst: Völlig ungeeignet für einen Server.

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Das aller schlimmste an dem ganzen ist der Strato Recue mode.

 

Ich sage es ja. Es kommt mir völlig ungeplant vor. So auf die Art: "Juchu, wir shoppen uns jetzt erstmal n Rootserver und dann schaun' mer' mal... wird schon schiefgehen...".

Ehrlich: Das kann doch bitte nicht euer ernst sein?

Ich erzähle das jetzt nicht, weil ich mich so toll finde und über alles bescheid weiss und das jetzt mal für mein Ego brauche. --- Nein.

Allerdings sorgt es mich, wenn da Kisten aufgesetzt werden, die so 'sicher' wie ein Windows 95 im Netz hängen. Nur weil da Gentoo draufsteht heisst es nicht, dass es unbreakable ist. Es kommt hier auf die Fähigkeiten des Admins an.  Wer soll denn dann bitte die Kiste warten... mal auf Angriffe/Einbrüche checken?

Ich denke du bist dir da nicht im klaren, was dich erwartet.

Mein Rat: Finger weg davon und erstmal Trockenübungen machen!

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *moe wrote:*   

> @dertobi123 Ein Sprung ins kalte Wasser ist oft die Methode wo man am besten lernt.. Und wenn man nicht gleich kommerziell Dienste anbietet und den Server und seinen Traffic im Auge behält, kann man die Gefahren ja in Grenzen halten.. Ganz ausschliessen sicher nicht, aber das kann man wohl nie..

 

Das meinst du hoffentlich nicht ernst. 

Es kotzt mich an, wie leichtfertig mit dem Thema "Rootie für jederman" umgegangen wird. 

Ein (Root)-Server in falschen Händen ist so gefährlich wie eine Waffe. Ich kann deine Aussage beim besten Willen in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.

----------

## thedave

Jetzt hackt mal nicht auf Randar rum.

Der Strato RescueMode ist wirklich ziemlich dürftig eingerichtet, mit Bordmitteln ist eine Gentoo Installation dort quasi nicht durchzuführen.

Ich habe das ganze bei mir nochmal aus der SuSe Installation heraus installiert, und siehe da...das selbe Problem: bootet nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> LILO 22.5.1 boot:
> 
> Loading gentoo....................
> 
> BIOS data check successful
> ...

 

...und danach ist Ruhe. Ich habe als Referenz/Testsystem meinen Rechner zu Hause und installiere Gentoo nun auch nicht zum ersten mal.

Trotzdem scheint es da irgendwo zu haken, man darf auch davon ausgehen das bei so niedrigen Preisen no-name Hardware verwendet wird.

Ich finde ehr zum kotzen, das man so tut als hätte man von Anfang an alles gewusst, irgendwann hat schliesslich jeder mal klein und unwissend angefangen.

Sicher, ich finde es auch mehr als ärgerlich wieviele offene Kisten tagtäglich für DDoS und Co misbraucht werden, aber wie jemand an Linux herangeht muss doch jeder selber entscheiden.

Back to topic, wenn ich den Fehler gefunden habe kann ich es gerne zu diesem Thread beitragen.

Anfangs ging ich auch davon aus es wäre der Bootloader (lilo und grub, beide das gleiche ergebnis) oder die Partitionierung, aber dem war nicht so.

Das Problem scheint anderer Natur zu sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein (Root)-Server in falschen Händen ist so gefährlich wie eine Waffe. 

 

Blödsinn. Sicher ist das gefährlich, aber der Vergleich hinkt. Eine potentiell tödliche Waffe die dazu dienen kann MENSCHEN UMZUBRINGEN ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem Risiko das maximal ökonomisch-technische Auswirkungen hat.  :Exclamation: 

Ich bin neu hier, aber das "von oben herab" fällt einem eigentlich bei einigen direkt ins Auge. Man ist nichts besseres weil man sich mit einem Sachverhalt besser auskennt als jemand anders, es wird immer jemanden geben der ist besser als ich, du, oder sonstwer.  :Wink: 

Zu ian!, 100% ACK!  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nur weil da Gentoo draufsteht heisst es nicht, dass es unbreakable ist.

 

PEBKAC.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Jetzt hackt mal nicht auf Randar rum.

 

Nicht unsere Absicht. Ich denke, da kann ich auch für den dertobi123 sprechen.

Es geht vielmehr darum, dass in letzter Zeit immer häufiger genau diese Fragen aufkommen. Dabei muss man nur leider mit bedauern feststellen, dass sich scheinbar im Vorfeld keine Gedanken gemacht wurden bzw. sich nicht genug erkundigt wurde.

Hat auch mal jemand einen Test gelesen? Und mit 'Test' meine ich nicht den c't Artikel, der aussagt 'billig aber nicht schlecht [..] tolle Hardware für wenig Geld'. Wie toll die HW sein muss, hast du ja in deinem Post selbst angezweifelt. Ich denke in diesem Punkt sind wir uns einig.

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Der Strato RescueMode ist wirklich ziemlich dürftig eingerichtet, mit Bordmitteln ist eine Gentoo Installation dort quasi nicht durchzuführen.

 

Siehe oben.

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Ich finde ehr zum kotzen, das man so tut als hätte man von Anfang an alles gewusst, irgendwann hat schliesslich jeder mal klein und unwissend angefangen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich bin neu hier, aber das "von oben herab" fällt einem eigentlich bei einigen direkt ins Auge. Man ist nichts besseres weil man sich mit einem Sachverhalt besser auskennt als jemand anders, es wird immer jemanden geben der ist besser als ich, du, oder sonstwer. 
> ...

 

Gut. Du sagtest, dass du noch nicht lange 'dabei' bist. Ich denke die meissten User kennen uns eher als 'nicht von oben herablassend', sondern eher als kollegial-demokratisch.

Ich denke, da spreche ich für alle Anwesenden bzw. die gesamte Gentoo-Community.

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Back to topic, wenn ich den Fehler gefunden habe kann ich es gerne zu diesem Thread beitragen.

 

Sehr gut!  :Smile: 

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Zu ian!, 100% ACK! 

 

Mh. Wenn du Tobis Meinung in diesem Topic nicht teilst, dann darfst du mir auch kein '100% ACK' geben. Vielleicht 75%? --- Deal?  :Wink: 

BTW: Willkommen in der Community!

ian!

----------

## thedave

 *Quote:*   

> Nicht unsere Absicht. Ich denke, da kann ich auch für den dertobi123 sprechen.
> 
> Es geht vielmehr darum, dass in letzter Zeit immer häufiger genau diese Fragen aufkommen. Dabei muss man nur leider mit bedauern feststellen, dass sich scheinbar im Vorfeld keine Gedanken gemacht wurden bzw. sich nicht genug erkundigt wurde.

 

In der Hinsicht ist eure Verärgerung schon verständlich. Man könnte viel zu dem Thema sagen.. aber ich fasse mich mal relativ kurz.

Der Preisverfall im Hostingmarkt ist enorm, jeder DAU bekommt für ein paar Euro im Monat einen Server an die Hand - und wird dann damit allein gelassen. Service meist null, Hilfestellung gibt es nur bedingt - man geht wohl davon aus "die Community wird's schon richten".

Überall werden die tollen eigenen Server angepriesen, das man auch Ahnung von dem haben muss was man damit tun will...wird meist verschwiegen.

Die tolle und einfach zu wartende SuSe Distri wird vielfach angepriesen, dann heist es Firewall und hastenichgesehn sind dabei...ja, aber WER administriert das denn? Der Kunde der keinen Plan von *ix hat? Super!

 *Quote:*   

> Hat auch mal jemand einen Test gelesen? Und mit 'Test' meine ich nicht den c't Artikel, der aussagt 'billig aber nicht schlecht [..] tolle Hardware für wenig Geld'.

 

Die ganzen Heise Zeitschriften gehen langsam in Richtung ComputerBILD, ich lese nur NOCH die iX...aber wer weis wielange die noch einigermaßen gut ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich denke die meissten User kennen uns eher als 'nicht von oben herablassend', sondern eher als kollegial-demokratisch. 

 

Ich denke im Rahmen einer Langzeitbeobachtung kann ich mein schnelles Urteil ja eventuell revidieren  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> BTW: Willkommen in der Community!

 

thx   :Smile: 

Hui, Soviel off topic... aber irgendwie auch wieder nicht.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich sitz grad wieder am Rescue Sys bzw im chroot'ed Gentoo.

Also wenn du genaure Details (Produktbezeichnungen/Specs) zur Strato Hardware hast, dann her damit... kann nur helfen.

Blind (naja gut.../proc...aber das wars dann auch) den Kernel konfigurieren bringt auch nicht unbedingt viel.  :Sad: 

Auf ein neues..mal sehn ob's diesmal klappt, spiele noch ne Runde mit der lilo.conf :]

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht 75%? --- Deal?

 

Gekauft! Bitte in Geschankpapier einpacken   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Der Preisverfall im Hostingmarkt ist enorm, jeder DAU bekommt für ein paar Euro im Monat einen Server an die Hand - und wird dann damit allein gelassen. Service meist null, Hilfestellung gibt es nur bedingt - man geht wohl davon aus "die Community wird's schon richten".

 

Was ja bis hierhin noch nicht verwerflich ist -- Jeder bekommt das, wofür er zahlen kann, muss und möchte.

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Überall werden die tollen eigenen Server angepriesen, das man auch Ahnung von dem haben muss was man damit tun will...wird meist verschwiegen.

 

Nicht verschwiegen, positiv dargestellt. Stichwort "Volle Kontrolle"

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Die tolle und einfach zu wartende SuSe Distri wird vielfach angepriesen, dann heist es Firewall und hastenichgesehn sind dabei...ja, aber WER administriert das denn? Der Kunde der keinen Plan von *ix hat? Super!

 

Wobei dann ja meistens auch noch Confixx oder was vergleichbares dabei ist, so dass sich das blosse Administrieren auf das Einspielen von Updates beschränkt. Der Rest geht schön mit der Maus.

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Die ganzen Heise Zeitschriften gehen langsam in Richtung ComputerBILD, ich lese nur NOCH die iX...aber wer weis wielange die noch einigermaßen gut ist.

 

Völlig OT, aber ACK.

 *thedave wrote:*   

> Ich denke im Rahmen einer Langzeitbeobachtung kann ich mein schnelles Urteil ja eventuell revidieren 

 

Hoffen wir es  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Auf die Gefahr hin dass der Thread immer mehr ins OT geht, aber ich finde dertobis und ians Aussagen da etwas übertrieben..

Dass ein schlecht/nicht/falsch gewarteter Rootserver gefährlich sein kann, hab ich ja bereits gesagt, aber wie eine Waffe sicher nicht, und von Produktivumgebungen hat auch keiner gesprochen..

Trockenübungen sind ja gut und schön, und Randar hatte ja auch gesagt, dass er lokale Server hat, aber irgendwann ist das mal zu trocken und man muss ins Wasser.

Im LAN kann man zwar viele Sachen testen und ausprobieren, aber bei weitem nicht alles, es sei denn man hat nen Keller voller Rechner um sich sein eigenes Internet zu simulieren..

Ich habe Bind zum Beispiel erst richtig verstanden, als ich es auf einem "echten" Server eingesetzt habe, da im Lan die Sache mit den 13 Root-DNSs und mind. 2 DNS pro Domain eben schwierig zu realisieren sind. Mehr als 5-10 Zugriffe auf einen Dienst sind auch sehr schwierig zu simulieren usw..

Sicher wird niemand seinen Rootie von Anfang an 100%ig gut einrichten und warten, ob nun mit Gentoo oder SuSE oder was sonst noch so als Rootserver angeboten wird, aber "selbstgebaute" DSL-Router die rund um die Uhr im Netz und vielleicht auch noch über eine DynDNS-Adresse zu erreichen sind, sind fast genauso gefährlich.

Ich stimme den Aussagen "Finger weg" und "erst Trockenübungen" zum Teil zu, wer keine Ahnung von Linux und Netzwerken hat sollte es erstmal sein lassen. Beides könnt ihr aber nicht Randar unterstellen, nur weil er seine Kernel immer mit genkernel baut. Das ist oberflächlich, und hilft niemanden. Oder würdet ihr euren frisch gemieteten Rootie sofort kündigen weils jmd. in einem Forum empfiehlt?

Also immer schön locker bleiben, das Leben ist stressig genug  :Wink: 

Gruss & gute Nacht Maurice

----------

## thedave

Inzwischen bootet das System bleibt aber bei..

 *Quote:*   

> * Loading key mappings...
> 
> 

 

...stehen.  :Sad: 

Jemand 'ne Idee? Die Keymap ist korrekt. Bevor ich 'consolefont' via rc-update rausgeworfen habe stand dort zuletzt "Loading user font..." mit dem gleichen Ergebnis...Stillstand.

Bohr, ich sollte nu' langsam mal schlafen...n8   :Very Happy:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ian!

Habe den Thread hier gesplittet.

Bleibt bitte on Topic. Flames bringen keinem was.

Danke.

Edit: 

- Post von st4n wieder eingefügt

- Gesplitteten Thread gelöscht.

 *st4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also ich hab auchn rootserver auf dem war vor 2wochen suse9 druff (btw isn privat anbiete, da gibts sowas wie ne rescue-console nicht.) und ich fand es eigentlich seeeehr einfach, dort gentoo draufzumachn: 
> 
>  da suse defaultmaessig ein swap von 1gb nutz, habe ich das in ext3 umgewandelt, dort dann stage3 entpackt, kernel gebacken (natuerlich mit den fuer die hardware noetigen untersstuetzungen) letzte settings gemacht, neugebootet, ohne probs 
> ...

 

----------

## thedave

Finde ich fein das die Moderation hier so gut und konsequent klappt.

In anderen Boards wäre sowas wieder ausgeartet. Klasse!

Hat keiner ne Idee woran die letzte Meldung inkl. Stillstand liegen kann?

Hier die rc.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KEYMAP="de"
> 
> SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"
> ...

 

Werd natürlich weiter versuchen dem Fehler auf die Schliche zu kommen, langsam wird das ständige "RescueMode an, warten.....reboot" aber recht zeitintensiv  :Sad: 

So schlecht scheint die Hardware bei Strato übrigens garnicht zu sein, immerhin i845 Chipsatz und Intel NIC. Die Platten sind von ExcelStor, das war AFAIK vorher IBM/Hitachi...oder? Und die fliegen leider bekanntlich öfters mal auseinander :]

----------

## thedave

Nun bootet der Kernel immerhin bis:

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting local...  [ ok ]
> 
> 

 

Langsam wird das ewige Kernel kompilieren stressig. Ich versuch nochmal den 2.6er falls niemand anderslautende Vorschläge hat   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thedave

Mit dem 2.6er das selbe.  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting local... [ ok ]

 

Weiter geht's nicht. In den logs ist auch nichts zu finden... ich werd noch wahnsinnig.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

Und was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du, wenn du per SSH auf die Kiste drauf willst?

----------

## thedave

Connecton timed out.  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LILO 22.5.1 boot:
> 
> Loading linux................
> ...

 

Ich hab schon einzelne Services rausgenommen und getestet, auch das e100 Modul...geht aber nicht weiter!

Ist wirklich merkwürdig. An irgendwas muss es ja liegen...

Edit:

LOL, ist wohl echt wieder zu spät heut nacht... ssh verbindung kann wohl schlecht gehen wenn das e100 Modul noch draussen ist und eth0 down ist...ich versuch's nochmal MIT  :Smile:  *g*

OK, komme nun via SSH drauf. Soweit gibts nichts auffälliges in den Logs.

Letzte Zeilen beim boot:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /sbin/rc: line 5: 2003/01/06: No such file or directory
> 
>  * Bringing eth0 up...  [ ok ]
> ...

 

Allerdings sollte auf der Shell wo die Bootmeldungen ausgegeben werden nach dem Boot ein Loginprompt sein, oder? Das wunder mich halt. Fehlt wohl doch noch was....

VIELLEICHT liegt es aber auch daran das die Bootmeldungen eben auf einer seriellen Konsole ausgegeben werden, und deswegen dort kein Loginprompt erscheint?

Wenn dem so ist, dann habe ich es bis auf die Fehlermeldung mit der /sbin/rc wohl geschafft.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thedave

Bevor die Verwirrung komplett ist, möchte ich die Thematik aus meiner Sicht mit diesem Beitrag abschliessen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe meinen Kernel nochmal überarbeitet, läuft nun einwandfrei.

Was für die Stratoserver benötigt wird ist drin, zusätzlich noch 'costumized' Einstellungen zu grSecurity.

An Filesystemen wird ext2, ext3, dev fs/shm und die üblichen Pseudodateisysteme unterstützt. Als Quellen kommen die gentoo-sources zum Einsatz.

Hier für Randar noch die Infos zum Ablauf... ich hoffe er liest überhaupt noch mit(?).

Voraussetzung ist, das du dich in dein system chroot'ed hast.

Zuerst die Kernelquellen ermerg'en falls du sie noch nicht hast.

```
# emerge -k gentoo-sources 
```

Und nun geht's auch schon los, ab zum kompilieren.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig
```

Danach sollte das Menü zum Einstellen der Kernelkonfiguration erscheinen, dort wählst du Load an Alternate Configuration File und gibst dort nur myconf ein.

Vorher hast du die folgenden Einstellungen via nano -w /usr/src/linux/myconf in die myconf geschrieben:

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_1GB=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HZ=200

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_COMPUTONE=y

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=y

CONFIG_CYCLADES=y

CONFIG_CYZ_INTR=y

CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=y

CONFIG_ESPSERIAL=y

CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=y

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=y

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=y

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=y

CONFIG_RISCOM8=y

CONFIG_SPECIALIX=y

CONFIG_SX=m

CONFIG_RIO=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_MID=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_MAXTRIES=3

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_TIMEOUT=30

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODTIME=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODBURST=4

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LINK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDPID=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECVE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_DMESG=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDID=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDNET=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDISN=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDSRC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDRPC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDPING=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FORKFAIL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SIGNAL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_UNIX=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_PIVOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MKNOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_USERGROUP=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_GID=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PAX_RANDUSTACK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PAX_ASLR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PAX_RANDMMAP=y

```

Jetzt nur noch...

```
# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install && cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

Und fertig.

Nach dem boot kannst du dich via SSH einloggen. Vorher noch das Modul e100 in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 eintragen und rc-update add net.eth0 sowie rc-update add sshd default nicht vergessen falls du's noch nicht ausgeführt hast.

Deine /etc/lilo.conf (wenn du lilo verwendest) sollte in etwa so aussehen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> serial = 0,57600n8
> 
> vga = normal
> ...

 

Wichtig wäre bei GRUB eigentlich nur das du die Parameter console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600 an den Kernel übergibst.

Ansonsten kriegste auf seriellen Konsole nämlich nix mit  :Smile: 

Ich hoffe ich habe nix vergessen, und das es bei dir ebenso läuft wie bei mir. Have phun...   :Very Happy: 

----------

